# It's Time For Bacon - The Buckboard Express



## smoking b (Mar 22, 2014)

I discovered today that I have exhausted my extensive bacon reserve  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I thought I had another couple packs but apparently it was only in my dreams.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So I decided to take a pork butt & give it a ticket on the Buckboard Express  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT1194.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






I started with this 11 lb butt.













PICT1196.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






I deboned it then split it in half.













PICT1197.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






Injector sanitized & ready.













PICT1198.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






All mixed up.













PICT1199.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






First half injected













PICT1200.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






with 8 oz.













PICT1201.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






& into the vacuum tumbler with 8 more oz.













PICT1203.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






Here it is tumbling - it gets a 2 hr ride.













PICT1219.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






Done













PICT1220.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






In my brining bucket with 16 oz curing brine.













PICT1221.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 22, 2014






2nd half injected & ready for its 2 hr ride.

Once it gets done it will go in my brining bucket with the other one. They will go in my fridge overnight to finish curing. Tomorrow I will take them out, form a pellicle & give them their first round of smoke.

Updates to follow...


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought we decided the tumbler was against the rules.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2014)

SB, your on quite a roll lately with all your smokin, makin me jealous !!  Haha....  I'am sure watching this thread as would like to do some bacon at some point, bet it's tasty stuff !! 

Justin


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I thought we decided the tumbler was against the rules.


Ha! I'm fairly certain that's just a rumor floating around the internet - probably started by someone trying to create a wave of panic once they saw how fast the Buckboard Express went!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> SB, your on quite a roll lately with all your smokin, makin me jealous !! Haha.... I'am sure watching this thread as would like to do some bacon at some point, bet it's tasty stuff !!
> 
> Justin


Thanks Justin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yeah it is good stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmmmmm, So after injecting & vacuum tumbling, it only needs overnight curing in the fridge?

Interesting---Cuts down on waiting 10 days or so.

Why is this the first Ole Bear ever heard of this???







Bear


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmmmm, So after injecting & vacuum tumbling, it only needs overnight curing in the fridge?
> 
> Interesting---Cuts down on waiting 10 days or so.
> 
> ...


Hi Bear - yup this way is very quick for BBB & it's the way I ALWAYS make it now. I still dry cure my bellies but for me the Buckboard Express is the only way to go for this  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a thread I made a while ago about it  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/148725/bbb-the-quick-way


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

I will be back later & update & add pics - family is here today so I'm gonna spend some time with them


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 23, 2014)

I so need 2 learn to do this and make bacon of my own U make lots of cool stuff!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

newsmokeguy said:


> I so need 2 learn to do this and make bacon of my own U make lots of cool stuff!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's easy to do & much better than store bought - give it a try!


----------



## disco (Mar 23, 2014)

That vacuum technique is way cool! Thanks for posting the link.

Another lesson learned on SMF.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 23, 2014)

Bacon? Bacon? Did someone say Bacon?

Mmmmmmmmm...................Bacon!


----------



## tsulcoski (Mar 23, 2014)

Are the prok butts your using enhanced with a solution or are they natural?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Disco said:


> That vacuum technique is way cool! Thanks for posting the link.
> 
> Another lesson learned on SMF.
> 
> Disco


You're quite welcome Disco  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad you found it useful. There is no difference in quality using this method & it's so quick & easy I can't help but love it!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Bacon? Bacon? Did someone say Bacon?
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm...................Bacon!


Sure did Foam - BACON!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






tsulcoski said:


> Are the prok butts your using enhanced with a solution or are they natural?


They are just plain old pork butts - nothing fancy


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok Phase 2













PICT1269.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 23, 2014






Rack waiting on the meat.













PICT1275.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 23, 2014






& here they are. I have a fan blowing to help form the pellicle & then these will go in for some smoke...

Updates to follow...


----------



## beeflover (Mar 23, 2014)

Im watching 2


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

beeflover said:


> Im watching 2


Good deal - it's easy to do


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Next step - a great pellicle has formed so it's time for them to go in the smoker.













PICT1279.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






Very nice pellicle on these  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   AMNPS in the corner ready to be loaded with hickory pellets.













PICT1280.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






In the smoker they went to soak up the hickory goodness. This is a cold smoke - I don't hot smoke bacon. Once these are done they will go in the fridge overnight & I will make the call tomorrow as to whether or not to give them another round of smoke.

Updates to follow...


----------



## foamheart (Mar 24, 2014)

You have the luckiest neighbors, I bet the land around your smoker area is more valuable property where that smoke can get to than any where else in the county!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You have the luckiest neighbors, I bet the land around your smoker area is more valuable property where that smoke can get to than any where else in the county!


I don't have any close neighbors to bother me Foam & I like it that way  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT1283.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






The closest thing to me is yonder farm - you can see the silos at the top of the picture. It is actually close to 3/4 mile away - after you crest the hill you drop down in a hollow for a bit then come up out to the farm...













PICT1284.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






Nothing in the other direction - the closest "neighbor" that way is across the county line over a mile away


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> I don't have any close neighbors to bother me Foam & I like it that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Smoking B----------My closest neighbor is my Son, about 1/4 mile away.

People are gonna start to think we Pennsylvanians are an unfriendly bunch!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart (Mar 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Cool Smoking B----------My closest neighbor is my Son, about 1/4 mile away.
> 
> People are gonna start to think we Pennsylvanians are an unfriendly bunch!!!
> 
> ...


  THINK ??


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Cool Smoking B----------My closest neighbor is my Son, about 1/4 mile away.
> 
> People are gonna start to think we Pennsylvanians are an unfriendly bunch!!!
> 
> ...


Yup I'm friendly enough but I do like my privacy - I can hoot, holler, scream, yell or make whatever commotion I want at any time of the day or night without having to worry about bothering anyone. I love it!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Cool Smoking B----------My closest neighbor is my Son, about 1/4 mile away.
> 
> People are gonna start to think we Pennsylvanians are an unfriendly bunch!!!
> 
> ...





Foamheart said:


> THINK ??


I believe we may be too late on that Bear


----------



## smoking b (Mar 24, 2014)

The bacon took on some good color in the smoker today.













PICT1288.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






It has a great smell now













PICT1289.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 24, 2014






that makes you wanna hack it to pieces & fry up on the spot  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So before that happened I put the bacon in the fridge & quickly shut the door  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    In the morning I will make the call as to whether it gets another round of smoke & if it does it will probably get apple.

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup you guessed it - I decided to put the bacon in for another round of smoke so I got the AMNPS going while I got the bacon out of the fridge.













PICT1290.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 25, 2014






Here they are bathing in apple smoke this time. This will be the last round of smoke they get - once they are done smoking today I will put them in the fridge for a couple days then slice up.

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 25, 2014)

The BBB is now out of the smoker again.













PICT1295.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 25, 2014






Here is what it looks like now.

The bacon has had 24 hours of smoke at this point - 12 hickory & 12 apple. It is now in the fridge where it will stay for the next two days & then get sliced.

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Mar 27, 2014)

I was able to get the BBB sliced tonight. Here are the two halves again...













PICT1380.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014


















PICT1382.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014


















PICT1381.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014






I got my slicer sanitized & ready to go.













PICT1384.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014






& cranked out the bacon.













PICT1385.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014






Closer view of the bacony goodness.













PICT1387.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014






I had to fry some up & eat. Very good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT1388.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014






Then I had to fry up some more













PICT1389.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Mar 27, 2014






& make a bacon Sammy with homemade bread  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The BBB turned out great just as it always does with this method & I can say again as I always do that I won't  be going back to the long way of doing it.

A little under 5 days from when I decided to make it till I was eating it - not too shabby  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you for riding the Buckboard Express & have a nice day!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty bacon! Bacon and homemade bread.......


----------



## chestnutbloom (Mar 28, 2014)

May I please ask the make and model of your slicer? I cannot find a GOOD one for under $1000.....


----------



## smoking b (Mar 28, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Pretty bacon! Bacon and homemade bread.......


Thanks Foam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It was as simple as can be but that bacon Sammy was better than great!


----------



## smoking b (Mar 28, 2014)

chestnutbloom said:


> May I please ask the make and model of your slicer? I cannot find a GOOD one for under $1000.....


Yup it's a Hobart 1712 here is a thread I started on it before I got it  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...anyone-know-anything-about-this-hobart-slicer

It works great & has never left me down  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Hope you find a decent one - they are very handy to have around


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 30, 2014)

looks like it turned out good


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

newsmokeguy said:


> looks like it turned out good


Yup it is very good - I've been eating it faithfully


----------



## paulharding (May 24, 2014)

That looks really good. I never heard of making bacon that way. Is that a marinade express you used?


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

paulharding said:


> That looks really good. I never heard of making bacon that way. Is that a marinade express you used?


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's some good eating BBB!  It's not a marinade express it is an AGS vacuum tumbler. I got it from Todd at Amazen products. It's the ticket for making BBB really fast & I use it for lots of other stuff too - I'm very happy with it...


----------



## tiny chalupa (Jun 10, 2014)

Hope I'm not reviving a dead thread here but just really liked what I was seeing in the thread!!

I assume you are using this:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20

I ask because my brother and I just picked up 17 pounds of pork belly to turn into some bacon. I might have to give regular Pork butt a try as it is cheaper.

I assume this is quicker because normally once you have the meat ready to cure your looking at 3+ days, sometimes 10+ too, just sitting in the fridge

But this method you can basically set it up overnight and smoke it the next day?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I must try this

edit: If that is the correct thing you are using, what else do you use it for? Horribly newbie question I know but I'm genuinely curious


----------

